# Tomorrows the big day



## 98452

*PRESS* just 24 hours to go till we discover what the missing piece is :wink:

Whats it going to be???


----------



## foggyparrot

The turbo fan for a Magic Chef?


----------



## 88927

73% fuel cost reduction for all ARV drivers to make them equal to the running costs in the USA????|
Oh sorry, time for my medication now... back tomorrow :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## MicknPat

The owner of Itchyfeet, Eric Randel is the chairperson of the RVDA who are a group of UK RV importers setup to to discuss along with the Caravan Counciland the DVLA the DVLA regulations relating to the importation of Motor-homes into the UK.

So I am expecting tomorrows announcement to be of * GREAT* significance.

Also the length of time Itchfeet have dragged the 'announcement' out on there web site.........must be several months


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> So I am expecting tomorrows announcement to be of * GREAT* significance.


Such as a complete turnaround in procedures allowing everybody to register what they like whether it be legal or not....just like the big dealers do :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wonder if they will compensate the poor sods who have already had to ship their "oversize" vehicles back to the States?? :evil:


----------



## 96105

hi a day out with george bush :roll: 

ray


----------



## LC1962

Well well....at 9.30 this morning it was still showing "1 day to go".......

Perhaps he's going to drag it out some more??? :roll:


----------



## MicknPat

Hey Linda, Have you seen Travelworlds new web site........very impressive.

http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/


----------



## Snelly

Along with size restrictions being lifted, as Keith so rightly suggested, maybe they will give all british rv owners a special card allowing them to get duty free fuel?? Or did I dream that? :roll: 

Wouldn't it be good though, thats gotta be worth writing to the chancellor of the exchecker for. Leisure vehicle fuel levy - write now... :wink:


----------



## 98452

My day is ruined


----------



## DABurleigh

All credit to Travelworld; that VideoFAQ is slick, giving basic information in a digestible way.

The only surprise to me is why more big dealers don't do similar. The return on investment must be huge. Motorhomes generally, and RVs in particular, are daunting for the newbie, and all dealers will claim why they are the best. Presenting information in the way TravelWorld have done sets them apart and invites a visit.

Dave


----------



## olley

Hi Mick just been listening to the question and answer session, their now saying you need a "C" for over 7.5 tonnes, bit of a turnaround after what they said in the past. :lol: :lol: 

Impressive site, as you said.

Olley


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> Hey Linda, Have you seen Travelworlds new web site........very impressive.
> 
> http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/


Very flash!

They don't do the smaller dealer any favours in their comments though (surprise surprise)....don't give anyone else credit for knowing anything and no mention of the over-inflated prices to cover the cost of their glitzy overheads. :roll:

Jealous?? Me?? sure I am, would love to have their premises (and their income) :lol:


----------



## MicknPat

Olley,

On our visit to Travelworld and a chat with Ross about licence requirements he told us he only had a car licence that covered him to 7.5t but he regulary drove the BIG 7.5 + RVs quoting that it was a grey area. :?


----------



## 98452

LC1962 said:


> Mick_P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Linda, Have you seen Travelworlds new web site........very impressive.
> 
> http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> Very flash!
> 
> They don't do the smaller dealer any favours in their comments though (surprise surprise)....don't give anyone else credit for knowing anything and no mention of the over-inflated prices to cover the cost of their glitzy overheads. :roll:
> 
> Jealous?? Me?? sure I am, would love to have their premises (and their income) :lol:
Click to expand...

You get more honesty out of some smaller dealers like yourself Linda.

I have seem slick ads and brochures that are a complete distortion of the product.

TW is a super showroom though and in my opinion the best of the big boys.

BTW:- Linda I have PM you over a part :wink:


----------



## LC1962

RR said:


> [
> You get more honesty out of some smaller dealers like yourself Linda.
> 
> I have seem slick ads and brochures that are a complete distortion of the product.
> 
> TW is a super showroom though and in my opinion the best of the big boys.
> 
> BTW:- Linda I have PM you over a part :wink:


Very kind of you to say John...we do endeavour to be "up front" with people. Reputations are very hard to build but are easily trashed especially with this newfangled internet thing...

BTW, nothing in my inbox yet...... :wink:


----------



## 98452

Linda

Your welcome it's true :wink: 

PM should be with you now


----------



## LC1962

PM received and replied to John........

Oh, and to keep "on topic"...12noon and still showing "1 day to go"....


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> Oh, and to keep "on topic"...12noon and still showing "1 day to go"....


Perhaps they're on US time - 9am + about 7 hours = 4pm this afternoon. Even I'm interested now :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Snelly

LC1962 said:


> Mick_P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Linda, Have you seen Travelworlds new web site........very impressive.
> 
> http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> Very flash!
> 
> They don't do the smaller dealer any favours in their comments though (surprise surprise)....don't give anyone else credit for knowing anything and no mention of the over-inflated prices to cover the cost of their glitzy overheads. :roll:
> 
> Jealous?? Me?? sure I am, would love to have their premises (and their income) :lol:
Click to expand...

Linda, your lovely, so much better than flashy electronic woman on the travelworld site... when Sal eventually gets her way, i'll be coming to you for my bits.


----------



## LC1962

Snelly said:


> Linda, your lovely, so much better than flashy electronic woman on the travelworld site... when Sal eventually gets her way, i'll be coming to you for my bits.


 :lol: :lol: Shane...flattery will get you everywhere :lol: :lol:

Jest not...Sal might just get her wish, I have heard on the grapevine that there might be a very smart Rockwood up for grabs soon :wink: now I _know_ she likes the Rockwood 8) :lol:

Gerald, perhaps your're right...hadn't thought of that (which bit of the US though? :lol: )


----------



## 88927

5 hours difference to NY / NJ / etc
Time there now is 07:45 :lol: 

Ssshhhh Linda.....

Keith


----------



## MicknPat

Well it's now 13:05...........do you think someone should phone them to see if they are all okay?


----------



## LC1962

Mick_P said:


> Well it's now 13:05...........do you think someone should phone them to see if they are all okay?


They have probably been abducted by aliens!


----------



## MicknPat

Good advert for there time keeping for any potential customers


----------



## MicknPat

Just received this e-mail from Paul (UK-RV) whos in the USA.


> Hi
> 
> I can picture you sat there - keep hitting the F5 key to refresh the Itchyfeet website !!!! LOL
> 
> Ive just done a search of the website and there are NO new pages hidden in the background waiting to be linked up, so they havent even uploaded the "missing piece" yet.
> 
> Paul


Is today 1st Dec or *1st APRIL ? * :hathat49:


----------



## LC1962

Eric is probably sitting in his big leather office chair, reading this thread and pi**ing himself laughing :roll:


----------



## 95633

Oh God - Im finally going to use one of my 10 free posts.

Perhaps, he's shi**ing himself because he's finally realised after 6 months of promises, that he hasn't actually got any good news to tell us.

Paul

That's better, I feel at ease now and can waste my other 9 posts. LOL


----------



## 98452

Well although I couldn't afford their prices found them to be the best of the big boys in showroom and letting you view.

My dad bless him left his mobile in an RV there and they contacted us via the sign in book and posted it to us FOC.

But still no bl**dy announcement :roll: :roll:


----------



## billym

I for one have faith in his work on everyones behalf. I believe that you cynics will be eating your words


----------



## MicknPat

billym said:


> I for one have faith in his work on everyones behalf. I believe that you cynics will be eating your words


Billym, If this announcement states what I've been lead to believe it will state I will be a very,very happy bunny. 



UK-RV said:


> That's better, I feel at ease now and can waste my other 9 posts. LOL


Paul 
Never mind your 8 remaining posts the £10 was the best investment I've made.


----------



## 98452

billym said:


> I for one have faith in his work on everyones behalf. I believe that you cynics will be eating your words


Yes I am a cynic at the moment as been watching the clock with interest although now it seems to have stopped.

I would love to hear good news as I am due a DVLA inspection next week :? :?


----------



## LC1962

RR.... you about?
You have PM


----------



## 88927

Can someone with no life :lol: :lol: please watch the website and let us all know when their day ends, maybe they are waiting for the four horsemen to show up :lol: :lol: 
I guess the day has a few hours to go somewhere in the world so we will have to wait.....

Keith


----------



## Snelly

Its been dragging on for so long now, I think you should all resign yourselves to the fact its not going to happen.


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> Can someone with no life :lol: :lol: please watch the website and let us all know when their day ends, maybe they are waiting for the four horsemen to show up :lol: :lol:
> I guess the day has a few hours to go somewhere in the world so we will have to wait.....
> 
> Keith


Yaaaaaawnnnnnn!

Still nothing at 9.45pm............ I think their clock has stopped :roll:

Flippin 'eck, I really need to get out more!!


----------



## Bryan

The day seems to have ended...


----------



## Bryan

The missing piece is no longer missing...


----------



## LC1962

WoooHooo!!

Wakey Wakey chaps!

Off to have a read !


----------



## MicknPat

LC1962 said:


> Eric is probably sitting in his big leather office chair, reading this thread and pi**ing himself laughing :roll:


Linda, It looks as if you were right.


----------



## Bryan

Well what a lot of fuss over very little.

They confirm that already registered vehicles will not be de-registered and that they are road legal.

They ask owners of any 2006 registered RV's to send the details to the RVDA who will help the DVLA compile a list of acceptable vehicles. The 2006 registered RV's will be deemed 'checked' and importation of the same make/model/year will be okay. Registration will be fine.

hmmm...

Worth waiting for???


----------



## LC1962

Anglo American?????? Destination RV?????? AAAArgh!!!

No mention of Travelworld, Westcroft, Dudleys, Freedom etc then....i.e. the _MAIN_ dealers??? :roll:

So its still very much a case of "watch this space" :x


----------



## Snelly

Im confused... is this good or bad news?? Im also tired, maybe I should re-read thread tomorrow??


----------



## 101411

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........well there we are then everything is now crystal clear, its just like the fogs clearing and revealing the promised land for all RV owner/dealers/importers to go and roll in the crisp lush grass content in the knowledge that the matter has been dealt with fully and concisely and all the holes have been filled in with no grey areas for any sort of confusion.

Puts a smile on your face doesn't it knowing that the millions of pounds spend on the DVLA and other government bodies has been put to good use and that someone in the hierarchy of the government departments has finally got round to sitting down and actually making a decision that is clear for all to see.........................long live the head of the DVLA!!!!!

Now will someone please tell me exactly what the hell is going on please!!!!

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 98452

well what is it really saying?

I have my tired head on sadly  :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

In answer to the question what is going on:

1) By a Statutory Instrument of Parliament, the maximum width for such a vehicle including only mirrors and lights is 2.55m. The maximum length excluding just mirrors but including all projections is 12m.

2) The DVLA may perform a registration check on imports purely to check it is indeed a motorhome. They do not confirm compliance with national and EU legislation such as adherence to Construction & Use Regulations 1986, etc, which remain the responsibility of the owner.

3) ItchyFeet claims the authorities have confirmed a pass in the latter waives the need to comply with the law in the former.

4) Would I import an illegally-dimensioned RV on this basis? No.

5) But a rather flippant and arrogant (look at the references to private importers) ItchyFeet are slapping themselves on the back.

6) As to what the future holds, no doubt we will again have the opportunity to enjoy another wonderful countdown.

Dave


----------



## olley

Hi does he have this in writing? 

If a vehicle has been registered, whether checked or unchecked, this vehicle can never be de-registered. If registered it is deemed as UK road legal.

If so can we see it? no I thought not. :roll: 

As linda said were are all the big dealers? trucks r us huh! if your lucky they have two on display, ridgset when I was there 3, castle 3, nothing against the smaller dealer, they almost certainly give better value, but without the big boys what are the RVDA going to achieve?

But what a brilliant bit of marketing this whole countdown has been for him, I expect more people have looked at his site in the last 80 days than since he had a website, brilliant. 8) 

Olley


----------



## 101411

Well there we are then!!!

No wider than 2.55 mts and no longer than 12 mts  ...... except if someone else has got one through registration in 2006 and no-one noticed and then you'll be ok, except when they want to see it and then you might not be ok  .....but thats ok if your prepared to take a chance and say thats its ok  cos someone elses RV the same as yours is ok  . Oh yes and if your one of the "Golden 10" dealers 8) your just ok anyway  (as indeed they have been for the last 18 months). 

On a better note even if your driving the most illegally sized vehicle in the country and its got a number plate on it your ok as well  (you might want to tell that to the overzealous police man who decides hes having a bad day and slaps you with non compliance notice which is not ok!  )

So everyone out there with a vehicle registered in 2006 (because the DVLA obviously don't have any records of the vehicles it has registered as imports from USA and classed as a "motorhome" (unless of course you go through a speed camera (sorry SAFETY camera :roll: ) and then they suddenly remember) must rush and fill in the form so that all the illegal vehicles that are going to be imported in the UK will also be ok just like yours are, except when there not ok!

Great news it seems that everyone is OK......except if your not! 8O 

don't you just love it here...I do, I just don't understand all the RV owners deciding to go fulltime and do one across the water to try and get away from such a simple straightforward government and legal system like we have here. :? 

Enjoy your RVing...its fun!


----------



## 95633

From the long awaited news :-

*the future of the American Motorhome needs to be addressed* - wasn't that what we have been waiting for from Itchyfeet for months ?

*They are also exempt from the construction and use regulations 1986* - now THAT proof I would certainly like to see. That single statement would solve ALL problems if it were true.

*The American Motorhome is not the biggest vehicle on the road today because coaches, although still a rigid body, can now be as long as 14 metres, and be legally UK registered* - good point, so what happened with C&U there then? Where are the answers, not just the statements!!

*look on any motorway today and see flat bed lorries carrying 10 foot wide static holiday caravans with no police escort and carrying out a normal journey* - the requirement for Police escort has been removed by most Police forces - but there are still requirements for markings and certain forces require that you notify them 48hrs in advance of the journey with details of routes etc.

*An American Motorhome is neither a lorry or a coach, it actually sits somewhere in between and this is where exceptions to rules and guidelines on importation have to be defined very clearly.* - but the rules are clealry defined - the C&U states NO vehicle to be wider than 2.55m (except refrigerated). So, unless Itchyfeet can PROVE that C&U doesnt apply then 2.55m IS the maximum width. Full Stop.

*If a vehicle has been registered, whether checked or unchecked, this vehicle can never be de-registered. If registered it is deemed as UK road legal.* - I think Itchyfeet could have included proof of this on their website, otherwise it is just another bit of hearsay.

*Itchyfeet and the RVDA need your help!* - Personally, I think the RVDA need to provide the proof to support their claims before anyone would wish to draw attention to themselves by filling in forms to take to the DVLA.

What a great shame that this "MISSING PIECE" is actually just a stepping stone to another jigsaw waiting to be solved.

Disappointed !!!

Paul


----------



## geraldandannie

I like this bit:



> _
> Very recently *I had a very positive meeting with the powers that be*. Several points were raised and several ideas were put forward. However knowing the problems that were being encountered through out the country I managed to gain confirmation of a statement that had been issued to Itchy Feet back in February of 2006. If a vehicle has been registered, whether checked or unchecked, this vehicle can never be de-registered. If registered it is deemed as UK road legal. _


This, as well as many other points, sounds very anecdotal and wishy-washy. Powers that be? Who the hell are they? And 'he' got a verbal confirmation of a statement made last year. Wow!

And finally:


> It has also been agreed that the RVDA will now work with the DVLA to accommodate the American Motorhome in legislation in the early part of 2007.


So there is no decision, there is no legislation yet, and the whole thing smacks of a very clever promotional gimmick. I bet the owner has been looking at his website stats with glee today.

Gerald


----------



## olley

UK-RV said:


> From the long awaited news :-
> *The American Motorhome is not the biggest vehicle on the road today because coaches, although still a rigid body, can now be as long as 14 metres, and be legally UK registered* - good point, so what happened with C&U there then? Where are the answers, not just the statements!!
> 
> *look on any motorway today and see flat bed lorries carrying 10 foot wide static holiday caravans with no police escort and carrying out a normal journey* - the requirement for Police escort has been removed by most Police forces - but there are still requirements for markings and certain forces require that you notify them 48hrs in advance of the journey with details of routes etc.
> 
> *An American Motorhome is neither a lorry or a coach, it actually sits somewhere in between and this is where exceptions to rules and guidelines on importation have to be defined very clearly.* - but the rules are clealry defined - the C&U states NO vehicle to be wider than 2.55m (except refrigerated). So, unless Itchyfeet can PROVE that C&U doesnt apply then 2.55m IS the maximum width. Full Stop.
> 
> *If a vehicle has been registered, whether checked or unchecked, this vehicle can never be de-registered. If registered it is deemed as UK road legal.* - I think Itchyfeet could have included proof of this on their website, otherwise it is just another bit of hearsay.
> 
> *Itchyfeet and the RVDA need your help!* - Personally, I think the RVDA need to provide the proof to support their claims before anyone would wish to draw attention to themselves by filling in forms to take to the DVLA.
> 
> What a great shame that this "MISSING PIECE" is actually just a stepping stone to another jigsaw waiting to be solved.
> 
> Disappointed !!!
> 
> Paul


Hi paul I can only answer the coach length question, the regulations were changed to allow COACHES ONLY to be up to 50' in length providing they can turn around in a specific distance. This came up last year and somebody on here (dab?) posted the EEC regulation confirming it.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-104014.html#104014

Dave


----------



## 101411

So the real question is when is a coach not a coach?? If the government could define exactly what a coach is then we would all be better off. Surely a coach is by definition a bus like vehicle used for the transport of passengers and luggage and not designed to be used for habitation either short or long term. Im sure somewhere in there is also a minimum number of seats requirement. 

The "somewhere inbetween" coaches/night sleepers must be RVs, they have a separate living and dining space, bathrooms, kitchens and most importantly proper beds/bunks with on board power and water/waste systems. Everything you need to be an RV but build under the same roof as a coach.

There shouldn't really be a grey area as the two are very different.

Just an opinion (which are a bit like noses, everyone has got one!!) but i think it would make the debate about what a coach/RV actually is and therefor the sizes which apply to it a lot easier to define.


----------



## 95633

Come on then Guys (and Linda)

You've been waiting for this news for months, so where are your thoughts on it?

Paul


----------



## 98452

UK-RV said:


> Come on then Guys (and Linda)
> 
> You've been waiting for this news for months, so where are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Paul


STUNNED :roll: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

Disappointment.
Damp squib.
Spin over substance.
No further forward.
What did people expect?

And most important of all. Can you extend by another year to allow the British authorities time to get their act together or can you happily rip off awnings, door handles, mudguards and trim as necessary to get to 100.4" excluding lights, reflectors, mirrors and tyre bulge?

Nice to see you posting back on here, Paul. I do follow your ups and downs on RVForum. And thanks for that masterly research & persistence on duty & VAT; it keeps me going 

Dave


----------



## LC1962

UK-RV said:


> Come on then Guys (and Linda)
> 
> You've been waiting for this news for months, so where are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Paul


Would you like me to put it politely Paul?? :lol: :lol:

Well, I think DAB summed it up in a nutshell.

We are no further forward, nothing has changed....all they are proposing is to compile yet another "list" (SMMT have already done that and it is inaccurate to say the very least) which they intend to pass on to the DVLA who will supposedly update their records.....yeah right....they don't do that with the vehicle measurements they take themselves (our vehicles registered early this year STILL aren't logged) - does he really believe they are going to log information which is 2nd or 3rd hand??? I don't think so.

As for the RVDA members list...thats a laff!!!....not a single main dealer on there...ask yourselves why? My cynical interpretation for what its worth....they don't need to be on there because they always have and always will ship what they like and get it passed regardless - because they CAN...why on earth would they want to soil their hands helping the likes of the smaller business or private importer?? Travelworld have done their bit to try and belittle the small importer by their comments on their glitzy website....bless'em :roll:

Its all a lot of hot air IMHO, nothing to back up the claims of who met with whom and where....I'd take it a little more seriously if there were copies of "official" letters and minutes of "official" meetings rather than reference to a corny letter supposedly written by an RV!!

There you have it.


----------



## 88927

C'mon Linda... say what you really mean..... Don't sit on the fence girl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I totally agree with you though, nothing has changed except the hit rate on Itchyfeet's (or is that "athletes Foot") website, timed to coincide with their "end of season SALE..... "
And you thought you were cynical :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## olley

Hi paul I think the others have summed it up, a big fat nothing.

My own view is that it was a cynical but brilliant marketing exercise, saatchi and saatchi have got nothing on him. for 80 days now people have been logging in to his website, I reckon his hit counter has gone through the roof.

The request for 06 registration details is just so he can beat the DVLA with them, to get them to allow him to import overwidth RV's. notwithstanding his assertion that once registered it can't be taken away, I for one wouldn't fill in the form incase they came knocking.

Olley


----------



## 95633

I can TOTALLY understand his (Itchyfeet/RVDA) decision not to give names of who he's speaking to.

Imagine if he had spent time building a relationship with someone that could be heading somewhere and then, suddenly, a few hundred RVers suddenly started sending his contact at the DVLA emails with all sorts of questions/suggestions - the "contact" would soon tire of the whole thing, get nervous and start being overly cautious on what they agreed to.

BUT - Eric MUST be able to provide letters (minus DVLA contact) or quote specific Laws to support the statements he is making.

TBH, I am still a little puzzled as to why he is so public with all of this - it can hardly be good for his business to plaster the front of his website detailing potential illegality in owning an RV can it ?

By being so open, he is actually helping those of us trying to Personal Import - well we're not going to be buying from him if we're doing a PI are we.

Confused !!

Paul


----------



## LC1962

kands said:


> C'mon Linda... say what you really mean..... Don't sit on the fence girl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I totally agree with you though, nothing has changed except the hit rate on Itchyfeet's (or is that "athletes Foot") website, timed to coincide with their "end of season SALE..... "
> And you thought you were cynical :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Keith


I could have just as easily summed it up in one simple word Keith.....but it wouldn't be very ladylike :wink:


----------



## MicknPat

UK-RV said:


> Come on then Guys (and Linda)
> 
> You've been waiting for this news for months, so where are your thoughts on it?
> Paul


Paul, I find it reads like a political gobbedly **** or insurance small print, however do others interpret this section as I?



Itchyfeet's Web Site said:


> We need to furnish the DVLA with the following information; Make, Model, Date of Registration and Area that the registration was carried out in, of any American Motor-home registered since January 2006. E.g. Damon Daybreak 3272, RVO6 FACT, Registered 01.03.06. The DVLA will then accept this is a UK compliant vehicle and that somewhere in the UK it has been inspected. This will then be added to a DVLA database, whether you have purchased it from a dealer or imported it personally. All information will be used in a strictly confidential mann


Another announcement states that in Sept 2006 Itchyfeet registered their Fleetwood Revolution I presume the 40C they have in their sales details.

This RV according to Fleetwood is 102" wide and 40ft long,and is also on the SMMT's  RED OVERSIZED register so if that has been registered in Sept will ALL Revolution 40C's be allowed to register?


----------



## 95633

.

I emailed Eric for some answers to the points I raised earlier.

To give him credit, he has replied and pretty quickly too - but has left even more outstanding answers (as we knew anyway).

*EDITED : Unfortunately, today (Dec 4th) I received an email from Eric
insisting that his reply be removed from this forum, so I've deleted the
details as requested - sorry.*

It really is a great shame that Itchyfeet have chosen not to publicly stand 
by their statements - remember it was THEIR choice to plaster their website
with details of this announcement.

For those that hadn't read his reply - it basically stated that they "hope"
to have an legally enforced answer by "very, very early January 2007".

Personally, I very much hope they do - but Im not about to sit back and wait
for further half-answers to emerge.

As Eric IS reading the forum - please show us the proof of the claims you
are currently making on the website. 
Well, urm, NO !!

I was half expecting a poisened russian spy to appear half way thru this story - it's got more cloak and dagger stuff than James Bond

He is basically saying that they are in talks with the DVLA etc and hope to have an announcement early in 2007 - oh well, that clears the whole thing up then doesn't it - in other words, things haven't changed.

Perhaps he should put the countdown clock back on the website.

We know the dealers dont want us writing to DVLA etc as they think we may stir up trouble rather than work thru the issue - unfortunately, if the dealers arent prepared to be totally upfront when asking for RVers help then they arent likely to get it.

Paul


----------



## MicknPat

Paul,

I think you are bang on with your summing up of this announcement, these snippets of worthless information are nothing more than pacifiers to the small RV dealer and private importers to 'back' off bothering the DVLA whilst the BIG boy's continue to import and register whatever they want using whatever means ??? :-# 

Just what goes on at these meetings that takes so long........ custard creams or Malted Milk with the tea?


----------

